# Idaho church seizes state; imposes theocratic law



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2006)

> It's like The Blob or the Borg," says one critic. "While we weren't looking, they took over the state. It's an evangelical Utah."



A really reliable news source


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2006)

Testimony Bee Winner


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2006)

The guys at Lark have way to much time on there hands. They need to get jobs. I wouldn't ever entertain that they go into the ministry. Stretching the truth is in their nature and they are good at it. It kind of reminds me of my son who use to stretch the truth about things he had experienced to make his conversation interesting to his companions. Lark News is the Super Market Magazine you see at the check out counter of Christiandom. I'm not so sure what to make of it.


[Edited on 4-2-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> The guys at Lark have way to much time on there hands. They need to get jobs. I wouldn't ever entertain that they go into the ministry. Stretching the truth is in their nature and they are good at it. It kind of reminds me of my son who use to stretch the truth about things he had experienced to make his conversation interesting to his companions. Lark News is the Super Market Magazine you see at the check out counter of Christiandom. I'm not so sure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> [Edited on 4-2-2006 by puritancovenanter]



Is it ok for Christians to satire nominal and compromising Christians and/or pagans?
If yes, then you agree with Lark News.
If no, then I bring up Amos, Jesus, John the Presbyterian, and Elijah.

As for too much time on their hands, 9 out of 10 people here (myself mainly) have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Are we allowed to satire Christ? Maybe? Well, maybe we should only satire His body. My implication to time was a dig that I believe the people at Lark could use their time more constructively. It is only my opinion. I still look at them like the check out lane magazines at the grocery store counter. My boys and I read the headlines as we pass by and just laugh at the utter stupidity of people who will pay to read such nonsense. As for an entertainment value...well, it is probably harmless and fun.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2006)

You are comparing apples and oranges. Nobody is paying for Lark news. As for satiring Christ's body, you lost me on that one. My point was that if satire is wrong then it was kind of odd for Christ to do what he did in Matthew 23.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> You are comparing apples and oranges. Nobody is paying for Lark news. As for satiring Christ's body, you lost me on that one. My point was that if satire is wrong then it was kind of odd for Christ to do what he did in Matthew 23.



Yeah, I guess you are right Jacob. Apples..... Oranges..... two different things. Yeah... Nobody is paying for it but it still bares some similarity to me.
As far as Satire goes, is it okay to satire Christ? If not what limits should we place on satire concerning His body, the Church? I don't believe all satire is wrong but we do need to be careful not to profane that which is holy.

P.S. Jacob, Is that you in the avatar swinging blades? You should have become a Marine.
I ordered the Bahnsen DVD's from American Vision. Thanks for the referral.


[Edited on 4-3-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## king of fools (Apr 3, 2006)

What is the Lark? Does this have a history? Maybe I'm too focused on checking out and getting out of the store that I haven't seen it on the check out stands. Maybe I'm just looking at the car mags too, I dunno. I took it for a clever Onion ripoff.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king of fools_
> What is the Lark? Does this have a history? Maybe I'm too focused on checking out and getting out of the store that I haven't seen it on the check out stands. Maybe I'm just looking at the car mags too, I dunno. I took it for a clever Onion ripoff.








A good source for Christian news.


Lark News is a web page. It is satire and not a good source for news as the logo says it is.


[Edited on 4-3-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 3, 2006)

That is me in the avatar. 

Re Lark: I will admit that they go too far at times (btw, them advertersing themselves as news is part of the joke; you pick up on that after a while). It is a Christian version of the onion.


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 6, 2006)

anyone ever read the wittenburg door?


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > It's like The Blob or the Borg," says one critic. "While we weren't looking, they took over the state. It's an evangelical Utah."
> ...



I have to admit ... there are things on the larknews site that have made me chuckle in the past .... but in the last few days (and after some careful thought and prayer to ensure I respond in love), I am compelled to say the following:

First - I love good humour. More importantly, the Bible approves of good clean humour - as we know from Proverbs 17.22. 

In my opinion, however, I cannot see any justification for the ridicule of fellow believers. And ridicule is what it is - let's be honest. We are called to discern - and if need be separate from what we believe does not honour God - but never to ridicule. 

Matthew 23 shows God (in the person of Jesus) exercising His divine prerogative in judging the religious leadership of His day. It is neither an example of Jesus using satire, nor of His endorsement for us to so. He called them on their hypocrisy and their charade of religiosity--but He did it plainly and directly--with repentence and instruction as the objective, not scorn or entertainment.

Indeed, we hold our faith cheap and trivial if we can justify laughing at the error of some of Christ's body. I shudder to think that the editors of the Larknews e-zine can devote daily time and energy to ridicule fellow believers under the all-seeing eyes of Almighty God. Will He cut slack, based on whether we have much or little time on our hands?

And let us not forget--Lark is a fully public site. And in the eyes of atheistic, humanistic, pluralisitic sinners, this material is cause and content to ridicule the body of Christ at large - served on a platter. Do not think they will stop and ponder the distinctions between apostate, confused, weak, or reformed believers.

We will all give account of how we used our talents--including the doctrinal insight we with which we have been blessed. What crown shall be given for amusing saints and sinners - at the expense of certain saints?

In Him,

dl


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 9, 2006)

Did not Paul ridicule the Corinthians in 1 Corinthians 4:8? He was very sarcastic in his writing at times.

Not only that, but Lark does not ridicule actual churches or believers, just trends within the modern church.

BTW, I am not a Lark apologist. I just think we can get ridiculous by condemning something that is just basically a waste of time.

[Edited on 5-9-2006 by Calvibaptist]


----------

